# seed help



## skateNsmoke (May 30, 2005)

Alright i dont know where to buy some seeds with american money every site u gotta pay in like uk money so anyone know a place that takes american money and has some good strains 
georgio


----------



## Diseased Strain (May 30, 2005)

Dr. Chronic has prices in American $, if you click the US currency button. It's where I ordered from. I have no complaints.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 2, 2006)

hi. i purchased from www.seedboutique.com  click on the currency button and hit US dollar. this will change everything to american funds. NIRVANA has the best prices $15 for a pack of 10 beans plus they toss in extras. i live in the US and got some WHITE WIDOW, WHITE RHINO, AK-48, PAPAYA, AND got DURBON POISON X SKUNK #1 for my freebies. just have them shipped to a friends house or even a girlfriend like i did. NO PROBLEMS!!


----------

